# Happy Birthday, LanceKitty



## mari.kit

HAPPY BIRTHDAY...LANCEKITTY​
More Birthdays to come...


' wish you good health, good luck.. and lots of love!

take care always...navs..


----------



## VenusEnvy

Is this for Lancel0t?.......

Lancekitty: Happy birthday, Here's a warm hug and besitos. 
Sorry for the silly confusion!


----------



## rob.returns

Happy birthday, A lot to come...Im sure. Stay simple as you are...!


----------



## rob.returns

Venus..no..its not lancelot, its lancekitty..actually. hehe..they do have those confusing lances in their name...just a correction





			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Is this for Lancel0t?.......
> 
> Jimmy: Congrats, dear friend! Here's a warm hug and besitos. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## tey2

_*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LANCEKITTY!!!! *_

*Many happy returns, I wish you all the best, good health and in love je je!*



tey2


----------



## La Geny

LanceKitty,


HAPPY BIRTHDAY KITTY sounds much better.i wish you all the best in life.ehehehehehe,....whatta a birthday,...you know what i mean.

                                         love you,
                                         sweety


----------



## LanceKitty

Mari.Kit, Rob, Tey2, Venus and SWEETY!!

Thanks so much! Man, I'm so blessed to have my day off fall on my birthday... It's true that there's a reason for everything. I was planning to ask for a leave for my b-day, but things kept me from doing so and I was ready to work until a new schedule came with my new day-off sked  just babbling...  

THANK YOU!

on her 25th year,
Kitty


----------



## Lancel0t

Belated Happy Birthday LANCEKITTY!!


----------



## Merlin

Belated Happy Birthday din po Kapuso!!!!


----------



## LanceKitty

Lancel0t and Merlin,

salamat po   Hey, Lancel0t, sorry for the confusion my username creates


----------

